# What's the big deal with Marimo Moss Balls?



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm hearing nothing but amazing things about Marimo, and how they are "quirky" and have personalities. But how is this so? Can anyone explain to me how this plant is so special? I'm considering purchasing one or two tomorrow for my boys to play with.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Supposedly they have been know to move around the tank on their own and they somehow help with algae control. I think its actually some kind of algae itself and not really moss. 

I had the nano moss balls which where cool but I somehow lost all 5 of them >.<
I want a few of the large ones, maybe they wont go running off on me


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Nano? What's the difference between Nano and Marimo?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

SageMyster said:


> Nano? What's the difference between Nano and Marimo?


Size. Since Marimo moss balls take awhile to grow some shops sell nano ones (they're tiny) or you'll see the normal sized ones.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! I think I'd much prefer a nano one then.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Btw Micho, I love your avatar!

EDIT: Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha thanks. 

Most people who get nano ones get them online, none of the stores near me sell nano Marimo moss balls, only regular sized ones.

So sites like these are the places were you can order the nano ones.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got mine off ebay from a seller someplace in Asia, i think it was malaysia. 

They are pretty small









I got mine from them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nano-Marimo...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4151360f99

They were a little beat up by the time they reached me in Alaska, but I ploped them in water with some light and they were fine.


----------



## Perlier (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow those are tiny!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Very cute! Thanks for the info!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Their just something different to play with. I have 2 normal and 5 nanos on the way. I move mine around all the time.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I've heard that the reason they aide in reducing algae growth is that, being a form of algae themselves, they out-compete other types of algae for nutrients. I don't know if they really do help or not, but I remember reading that somewhere. I have 5 smallish ones just because I like the way they look. My last betta actually seemed to enjoy rearranging them from time to time, so I never had to roll them around myself (you roll them every so often to keep them from getting a flat side).


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I heard that too. I'm currently testing that with one of my tanks. I saw some algae starting to grow and I threw it in there. So far it actually looks like its working.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Who knows? Maybe they really are why I've never once had an algae problem in my 10gal!


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> I got mine off ebay from a seller someplace in Asia, i think it was malaysia.
> 
> They are pretty small
> 
> ...



yeah i was thinking of getting some from that guy but i was worried about bugs and whatnot from Malaysia


----------

